# Civilization V Mod Problem



## stawacz (17. Juli 2013)

hi ho freunde der gepflegten volksmusik^^

hab folgendes problem,,hab mir bei steam civilization geholt und auch das gods&kings add on.
nun wollt ich via steam  ein zwei mods drauf spielen,,aber diese werden scheinbar nicht geladen.

also im spiel,werden die mods angezeigt,und auch das diese aktiv sind,,nur seh ich davon nicht viel.

woran könnte das liegen?


edit:bei skyrim usw funktionieren die mods auch,,,also dieses communityfeld is aktiviert.


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (17. Juli 2013)

Welche Mods willst du denn aktivieren?

Weiß nicht ob dir das weiterhilft, aber mann muss doch erst im Workshop die Mod abbonieren, Civ starten, dann mit Mod spielen auswählen und dann sollte der gewünschte Inhalt geladen werden und auf Festplatte entpackt werden. Danach muss man nur noch den Hacken, am rechten Rand, des gewünschten Mod machen und diesen zum Spielen laden.

Hoffe ich konnte dir etwas helfen.

Edit: Es könnte auch schon sein, dass einige Mods schon das Addon Brave New World benötigen.


----------



## stawacz (17. Juli 2013)

ich wollt mir diese "mod of ice & fire" installieren,,hab auch ganz normal auf abonieren geklickt.mod wird im spiel unter mods auch angezeigt.hab dann das häkchen angeklickt so das es aufleuchtet.trotzdem will die mod nich geladen werden :/


bei skyrim hab ich etwa 120 mods drauf,,das is mir also nich ganz unbekannt.

aber was genau meinst du "mit mod spielen" aktivieren.   wie gesagt das häkchen is gesetzt,,,


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (17. Juli 2013)

stawacz schrieb:


> aber was genau meinst du "mit mod spielen" aktivieren.   wie gesagt das häkchen is gesetzt,,,


 
Hab grad noch im Spiel selbst geschaut, das ist die Schaltfläche "Mods" die ich meine. 

Naja, "mod of ice and fire" hab ich selbst und bei mir tritt dieses Problem leider nicht auf, ich starte normal Civ wähle Mods, es wird kurz auf Updates überprüft und ich kann die jeweilige Mod aktivieren und spielen.
Kann dir sonst leider nicht weiterhelfen.


----------



## stawacz (17. Juli 2013)

ja genau mein ich ja,,ich geh im spiel auf mods,,setze das häkchen auf aktiv,klicke auf weiter.dann kommt spieldaten werden aktuallisiert oder so ähnlich(da siehts aus als wenn er die mod reinläd),danach kommt ein fenster wo angezeigt wird welche mods installiert sind,,,bei dem fenster kann ich aber nur auf zurück klicken.dann kommt wieder spieldaten werden aktuallisiert,,ich will ein spiel starten,,aber die mod is nich geladen,,,versteh das nich


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (17. Juli 2013)

Schau mal auf deinem Pc in "Bibliothek - Dokumente - My Games - Sid Meier's Civ5 - MODS" wird denn überhaut irgendein Inhalt dort angezeigt?


----------



## stawacz (17. Juli 2013)

jup die is drin,,,versteh das nich

edit:für die mod brauch man das gods&kings add on,,das hab ich mir extra geholt dafür


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (17. Juli 2013)

Hab jetzt einfach mal mehrere Mods abboniert, die werden runtergeladen, ich setz den Hacken und gehe auf weiter. Es erscheint "Spieldaten werden geladen..." und ich kann spielen 
Weis leider net mehr weiter, ist ja nicht so, dass man erst im Optionsmenü Einsellungen verändern müsste, komisches Problem.


----------



## stawacz (17. Juli 2013)

TheBobnextDoor schrieb:


> Hab jetzt einfach mal mehrere Mods abboniert, die werden runtergeladen, ich setz den Hacken und gehe auf weiter. Es erscheint "Spieldaten werden geladen..." und ich kann spielen
> Weis leider net mehr weiter, ist ja nicht so, dass man erst im Optionsmenü Einsellungen verändern müsste, komisches Problem.


 ja sehr komisch,,,aber wenn du auf weiter gehst und die mods geladen werden,,kannst du doch auch blos noch auf "zurück" klicken,,und dann kommt wieder spieldaten werden konfiguriert,,also direkt noch mal weiter drücken kann ich nich


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (17. Juli 2013)

stawacz schrieb:


> ja sehr komisch,,,aber wenn du auf weiter gehst und die mods geladen werden,,kannst du doch auch blos noch auf "zurück" klicken,,und dann kommt wieder spieldaten werden konfiguriert,,also direkt noch mal weiter drücken kann ich nich


 
Warte mal, bei dem Bildschirm wo du "zurück" klickst, steht da sowas wie "verwendete Mods....", wenn ja schau mal weiter oben da steht Einzelspieler draufklicken und du kommst zum Spielsetup.


----------



## stawacz (17. Juli 2013)

TheBobnextDoor schrieb:


> Warte mal, bei dem Bildschirm wo du "zurück" klickst, steht da sowas wie "verwendete Mods....", wenn ja schau mal weiter oben da steht Einzelspieler draufklicken und du kommst zum Spielsetup.


 na nach dem fenster wo man die grünen lämpchen hinter den mods aktivieren muss,wo man auf weiter klickt und dann das "konfiguriere spieldaten" fenster kommt,,steht dann halt welche mod installiert is,,da kann ich nur auf zurück klicken...moment ich guck mal noch mal


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (17. Juli 2013)

stawacz schrieb:


> na nach dem fenster wo man die grünen lämpchen hinter den mods aktivieren muss,wo man auf weiter klickt und dann das "konfiguriere spieldaten" fenster kommt,,steht dann halt welche mod installiert is,,da kann ich nur auf zurück klicken...moment ich guck mal noch mal


 
Nene da muss über "verwendete Mods" "Einzelspieler" stehen, ist jedenfalls bei mir so. Hab ich bei den ersten Malen auch immer übersehen.


----------



## stawacz (17. Juli 2013)

ok dnke danke danke,,jetzt hab ich das einzelspielerfeld in dem fenster auch gefunden,,,funktioniert,,hammer ,danke


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (17. Juli 2013)

Nichts zu danken


----------



## stawacz (17. Juli 2013)

also mit der mod is es gleich noch mal doppelt so geil


----------

